# Murray creeping backwards in all forward gears



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Early this summer I bought a Murray Noma, 9/27 with little use on it. The neighbor was moving to Florida. The machine looks new. He hadn't used it in years because it wouldn't drive unless pushed. I couldn't figure out why but as a shot in the dark I replaced the rubber friction disc though the existing one looked great and hardly worn, not even flattened.

When running and the drive engaged with the handle drive lever pressed down, it works fine in all the gears, 6 forward and 2 reverse with no neutral. However when not pressed down, no matter what gear, or speed, the blower creeps backward. The rubber friction disc does move across to the right and back when shifted, and to the left of center when in reverse. Last I checked prior to noticing this problem there is space between the disc and plate. Up to now I've been working on my lawn grass and did not notice this problem. This past weekend I moved it to my concrete patio in preparation for the supposedly impending snow! I pulled it backwards from the lawn, engine off, on to the concrete patio then started it using an extension cord. While it was idling, that's when I noticed the very slight reverse creep. Very very light pressure from my hand stopped the creep but it creeped in all gears. While the engine was running and moving the shift lever back and forth did not matter. Putting it in several of the gears and reverse and moving the machine forward and backward by pressing down on the drive lever did not matter. When idling it stilled creeped backwards.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sounds creepy to me......


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

It could just be just vibration making it slightly move backwards on the concrete surface if it works fine when the drive handle is depressed. I have seen it happen before. If so, its no big deal.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I'm thinking vibration as well, one of mine does this. Lawnmowers will do the same thing.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Could be but it seems very distinct then why backwards? Why not vibrate forward? When I put my hand on it, it feels as if it does want to go backwards, not vibrating backwards. On grass it did not move, that slight resistance was enough to hold it. It does seem I'm going to have to live with it. I'm thinking of the snow day, I stop on the sidewalk to go get gasoline, come back and it's down the street! Do I curse or laugh? Or just make sure it's gassed up!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

open up the belly and see whats going on when u depress the drive lever and when u change the speed , take pics or vid


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Weight balance of the machine will keep it from going forward. Also wont go forward as the bucket, scraper, shoes or whatever is touching the ground in the front of the machine will cause resistance. The rear is just wheels. Add a parking brake. I'm sure someone already probably did a write up on a mod.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Vibrations causing it to roll backwards. This happens on many machines regardless of make.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

If you don't think it is vibrations, take off the drive belt and repeat your test.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

If you have a gap between the friction wheel and metal disc then it can't be creeping through the drive, must be vibration. Try turning it around or park the machine on a different hard surface and se if it stops, maybe the surface you have it parked on is at a very slight angle.


If it were the friction drive not fully releasing it would likely not creep backwards when shifted to the forward speeds.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the explanations. They were all sound backed with a good opinion. I'm now almost convinced it's vibration. I will try a different angle on my patio, possibly my driveway and sidewalk also. At some point I will take off the drive belt as Paulm12 suggested and see.


----------

